# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برای تراز 6000 حداقل باید درسا رو چند بزنم؟

## javid78

1-ریاضی و فیزیک گاج محوری برای تست خوبه؟ می تونم بالای 40 بزنم برای قلم چی؟ ولی 3 سطحی قلمچی یه کم سخته
2-برای تراز 6000 حداقل باید درسا رو چند بزنم؟(ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی،زی  ت،عربی،ادبیات،زبان انگلیسی)

----------


## sajad564

> 1-ریاضی و فیزیک گاج محوری برای تست خوبه؟ می تونم بالای 40 بزنم برای قلم چی؟ ولی 3 سطحی قلمچی یه کم سخته
> 2-برای تراز 6000 حداقل باید درسا رو چند بزنم؟(ریاضی،فیزیک،شیمی،زی  ت،عربی،ادبیات،زبان انگلیسی)


بالای چهل؟؟؟ :Yahoo (39): خیلی بیشتر از این حرفا میشه زد باوووووو
من با خوندن ناقص حرکت شناسی از خیلی سبز فیزیکو هفتادو پنج زدم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## doctor Hastii

برای کنکور کتاب های میکرو گاج بهتره برای فیزیک...همون کتاب طوسی ها :Yahoo (4):

----------


## javid78

با این درصدا تراز قلم چی ام چند میشه؟ سوم تجربی ام.
ریاضی: 30%
فیزیک: 30%
زیست: 70%
شیمی: 70%
ادبیات: 70%
عربی: 60%
زبان انگلیسی: 80%

می خوام تراز بالای 6000 بیارم. اولین آزمونمه 1 مرداد

----------


## sajad564

> با این درصدا تراز قلم چی ام چند میشه؟ سوم تجربی ام.
> ریاضی: 30%
> فیزیک: 30%
> زیست: 70%
> شیمی: 70%
> ادبیات: 70%
> عربی: 60%
> زبان انگلیسی: 80%
> 
> می خوام تراز بالای 6000 بیارم. اولین آزمونمه 1 مرداد


سایت کانون همین بقله :Yahoo (101):

----------

